# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Nha Trang - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Nha Trang

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Nha Trang* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Nha Trang*.

*Chả cá Nha Trang*

Chả cá Nha Trang nổi tiếng ngon vì làm từ cá tươi. Miếng chả cá chiên vàng, thơm phức khiến khách ăn rồi vẫn thèm. Khi làm chả, người ta thường dùng cá mối, cá thu, cá thởn, cá rựa, cá nhồng, cá chuồn, cá cờ... nhưng ngon nhất là chả cá nhồng hương, giờ rất hiếm. Chả cá thường hấp hay chiên (chiên thơm hơn nhưng hấp lại ngọt). Dù chiên hay hấp, chả luôn có đặc trưng là dai, mềm và ngọt vị cá, càng đậm đà hơn nếu chấm một chút nước mắm ớt tỏi đặc.



Làm chả cá đơn giản, chỉ nhọc công ở khâu giã cá. Cá tươi nạo lấy thịt cùng hành, tỏi, tiêu, gia vị bỏ vào cối quết thật nhuyễn, càng nhuyễn càng dai. Nếu là chả cá hấp thì có thể cho thêm mỡ khổ xắt hột lựu, ít nấm mèo thái nhuyễn, hấp đến khi gần chín, đập thêm một quả trứng cho bề mặt có màu vàng. Chả cá có khi không bắt thành dề mà vo viên tròn hay dài rồi chiên.

Chả cá Nha Trang là nguyên liệu chính của món bánh canh, bún cá hay mì Quảng. Cá sau khi đã lóc thịt, lấy đầu, xương nấu nước lèo cho ngọt.Tiệm bánh canh Loan ở đường Ngô Gia Tự lúc nào cũng đông khách, một phần do chả cá ngon, phần khác vì các gia vị kèm theo như mắm ớt, mắm tôm tùy theo khách ăn bánh canh hay bún cá mà nhà hàng nêm nếm. 

Một loạt hàng bánh canh cá thu ở đường Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai cũng luôn tấp nập làm thành thương hiệu cho con đường này. Hàng bánh canh khác ở đường Trần Thị Tính, tuy xa khu trung tâm, nhưng thực khách cũng đợi lớp trong lớp ngoài.Nha Trang còn thêm một món bán kèm chả cá nữa là bánh mì. Bánh mì Nha Trang đặc và giòn chứ không xốp xộp như ở Sài Gòn. Ổ bánh nóng mới ra lò giòn rụm, cùng với vị thơm, ngọt và cay của chả cá ăn thật đã.

Bạn nên mua đặc sản này qua giới thiệu của người quen hoặc tại các địa chỉ có tiếng như chả cá Năm Beo.
*
Nem Ninh Hoa

*"Đi đâu cũng nhớ Khánh Hòa,
Nhớ Nha Trang gió mát, nhớ Ninh Hòa nhiều nem"
* 04. Mê Linh có nem nướng và bún thịt nướng rất ngon chuyên phục vụ dân địa phương
* 50. Thống Nhất (ngay quảng trường ngã 4 Quang Trung) quán đây rất ngon và có cả Vịt khá nổi tiếng, khách hàng tập trung chủ yếu dân sành ăn
* 52. Phan Bội Châu ngon lịch sự, dân địa phương ăn rất đông.
* Đặng văn Quyên: 16A Đường Lãn Ông - Nha Trang (chủ yếu bán cho khách đoàn và khách du lịch)



Nếu bạn một lần đến Nha Trang để du lịch hay công việc, chắc hẳn không quên thưởng thức món đặc sản nổi tiếng này


"Ninh Hòa ơi nhớ vô vàn
Ruộng xanh bát ngát có đàn cò bay
Uống ly rượu chút nồng cay
Nem chua chả lụa chuyền tay nhau: mời"
Trong từ điển tiếng Việt, nem chua được giải thích là loại nem gói bằng lá để cho lên men chua! Vâng, đơn giản có vậy mà đã trở thành một món ăn đặc sản gắn liền với địa danh Ninh Hòa.


Nem chua Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng đến mức ở Nha Trang các quán nem muốn có khách đến phải đề thêm chữ“Ninh Hòa” mặc dù quán do người Nha Trang làm, bán ở Nha Trang cho người Nha Trang ăn... Vậy là có nem chua Ninh Hòa giả? Không phải thế, đấy vẫn là nem chua thật nhưng không phải làm ở Ninh Hòa, hoặc chỉ làm theo “công nghệ Ninh Hòa”, nhưng phải đề tên Ninh Hòa vì... “thượng đế” sành điệu chỉ thích nem chua chính gốc Ninh Hòa!


Ở nhiều địa phương khác người ta cũng treo biển hiệu “Nem Ninh Hòa” như quán nem kề Ngã tư Hàng Xanh - Sài Gòn, quán nem ở đường Phan Đình Phùng - Đà Lạt, hoặc quán nem ở Ngã Sáu thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột… nhưng không chắc đó là nem Ninh Hòa một trăm phần trăm, bởi một điều hết sức “bí mật” đã trở thành niềm tự hào của người dân Ninh Hòa, đó là: Chỉ có thịt heo được nuôi trên đất Ninh Hòa và được chế biến bằng đôi bàn tay khéo léo của người Ninh Hòa mới làm ra những chiếc nem ngon. Ai không tin cứ về Ninh Hòa, vào bất cứ quán nem nào, ăn thử… để thấy nhận xét trên không hề ngoa lên tí nào!

Lần mở từng lớp lá xanh, lấp ló sau đó là màu hồng phơn phớt của nem đem lại cảm giác tò mò, háo hức cho thực khách. Bên trong chiếc nem lúc nào cũng khô ráo, không dính lá, màu sắc hồng tươi, thơm ngon, mùi chua dịu dàng, không mặn quá cũng không nhạt quá. Nhai trong miệng vừa dai, vừa giòn sừn sựt. Xem ra để làm được miếng nem chua như thế thật là cả một công trình, một nghệ thuật!


Theo thời gian, danh tiếng của nem Ninh Hòa dần dà vượt ra khỏi giới hạn địa lý nhỏ bé của một huyện. “Nhập hộ khẩu” vào Nha Trang từ hơn hai chục năm nay, các quán nem Ninh Hòa tại thành phố biển lại trở nên nổi danh hơn ngay tại xứ sở của nó là Ninh Hòa.

"Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy", xin mời bạn hãy một lần về thăm quê Ninh Hòa, vào bất kỳ quán nem nào thưởng thức món ăn nổi tiếng này, rồi hãy đưa ra lời nhận xét, xem thử có đáng để món nem đi vào thi ca không?

"Sông Dinh có ba ngọn nguồn
Nhớ em anh băng ngàn vượt suối.
Nhưng không biết đường để đến thăm em .
Ghé vô chợ Ninh Hòa
Mua một xâu nem
Một chai rượu bọt
Anh uống cho say mèm
Dễ quên nỗi nhớ thương
Rượu không say, anh nghĩ lại ngại ngùng
Con gái mười hai bến nước
Biết em thủy chung bến nào"
CÁCH DÙNG

Nem có vị chua, vị cay thơm của tiêu, ăn kèm với tỏi và nước tương ớt.
Nem ăn với đồ chua , tỏi sống và nước chấm , kèm với Bia là tuyệt nhất !


Nem chua dùng ngay: Nem chua được chế biến từ thịt heo đùi, bì heo. Sau khi tẩm ướp gia vị được cuộn vào lá chùm ruột, sau đó gói lớp ngoài bằng lá chuối. Sau 03 ngày nem lên men tự nhiên lúc đó thì dùng được. Nem chua dùng rất ngon với tương ớt, tỏi.

Nem chua Nướng: Do không ủ chua nên nem không có vị chua, nhưng thay vào đó khi nướng hoặc hấp nem sẽ có vị ngọt tự nhiên của thịt và mùi thơm từ lá chùm ruột và lá chuối. Dùng chung với tỏi và nước tương

BẢO QUẢN
Nếu chưa dùng hết thì cho vào tủ lạnh để bảo quản ăn dần trong vòng một tuần mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng

----------


## thietht

Khác với các loại bánh tráng thông dụng trên, vùng đất Cam Ranh, Khánh Hòa, lại nổi tiếng với món bánh tráng xoài độc đáo. Loại bánh này “nở rộ” khoảng ba chục năm trở lại đây. Đây là nơi trồng xoài nổi tiếng của cả nước, vào mỗi mùa xoài, quả rất nhiều. Người ta bắt đầu nghĩ ra cách chế biến khác, thế là bánh tráng xoài ra đời.
Loại bánh này được chế biến rất đơn giản. Người ta chọn xoài chín, rửa sạch, lột bỏ vỏ, chà xát mạnh trong rổ lỗ nhỏ, hứng lấy nước xoài chảy vào trong thùng, vứt hạt. Kế đến, họ lấy nước xoài cho vào nồi đặt trên bếp, vừa đun vừa khuấy đều tay cho khỏi cháy. Nấu đến khi sôi, hỗn hợp sền sệt là được.


Sau đó, họ trải một miếng nhựa ra chiếc nong, nia hay sàng, cho hỗn hợp nước xoài vào, tráng mỏng. Cuối cùng, mang phơi nắng đến khi sờ vào không dính tay là được. Bánh tráng xoài được cuốn trong miếng nylon để bảo quản. Điều đặc biệt, loại bánh này giữ được rất lâu..
Các thực phẩm khác muốn bảo quản trong thời gian dài phải dùng đến hóa chất chống nấm, mốc. Riêng bánh tráng xoài không dùng một loại hóa chất nào. Tự bản thân chất chua của quả xoài đã giết các nấm mốc.



Cũng như bánh tráng sữa của Nam bộ, cách dùng bánh tráng xoài rất đơn giản, không cần chế biến hay kết hợp thêm nguyên liệu ăn kèm. Có như thế, người thưởng thức mới cảm nhận được cái vị chua thanh, ngòn ngọt và mùi thơm thơm tự nhiên của xoài cứ phảng phất nơi đầu mũi.
Ngày nay, quả xoài đã có giá trị kinh tế cao, nhưng bánh tráng xoài vẫn được gìn giữ, chế biến. Nó đã trở thành món quà dành tặng những người thân quen trong nước và cả người Việt ở nước ngoài

----------


## thietht

Đặc sản nổi tiếng ở Khánh Hòa là loại cua Huỳnh Đế - một loại cua rất hiếm, có hình thù khá đặc biệt, hơi giống con rùa nhỏ với đầu, thân và mai dính liền nhau...

Khánh Hòa - Nha Trang, từ bao đời nay luôn nổi tiếng với vô số các loài hải sản tươi sống, ngon lành mà giá rất bình dân, từ tôm, cua, ghẹ, ốc biển, sò huyết. Đặc biệt nổi tiếng là loại cua Huỳnh Đế có hình thù khá đặc biệt, hơi giống con rùa nhỏ với đầu, thân và mai dính liền nhau. Ngoài ra, còn có loại cua gạch chắc nịch cũng là đặc sản ở đây. 


Cua biển có thể chế biến thành rất nhiều món đặc sản cao cấp nhưng hấp dẫn nhất, đơn giản mà thơm ngon nhất vẫn là cua luộc hoặc cua rang muối. Khi không bị "quấy rầy" bởi các thứ gia vị, gia giảm phức tạp, thịt cua mới phát huy hết được sự thơm ngon tinh khiết của mình.

Ăn cua tốt nhất là dùng tay. Tuần tự dùng tay bóc yếm, tách mai, bẻ mình rồi khéo léo gỡ từng mảng thịt cua trắng phau nhúng vào đĩa muối tiêu chanh... Ôi, thật tuyệt!


Nếu cua luộc giữ được vị thanh khiết tự nhiên thì cua rang muối lại mang đậm hương vị mặn mòi của biển cả. Cua rang muối được chế biến khá công phu. Cua chặt miếng, càng đập dập, ướp mắm muối, gia vị trước khi đưa vào chảo chiên đều với vài loại gia giảm khác. Món này đậm đà hơn hẳn cua luộc song vẫn giữ được hương vị thơm ngon khá đặc trưng của cua. Và tất nhiên, cua rang muối tuyệt hơn nhiều nếu bạn ăn bằng tay.

----------


## thietht

“Yến sào Hòn Nội, vịt lội Ninh Hòa, tôm hùm Bình Ba, nai khô Diên Khánh” Câu dân gian đã có từ lâu và cho đến bây giờ vẩn lưu truyền trong mọi người. Yến sào có tác dụng bổ dưỡng cao, làm cường tráng, dai sức, kích thích tiêu hóa, giúp an thần, gây ngủ, cầm máu, chữa được bệnh ho, thổ huyết, kiết lỵ. Đây là vị thuốc bổ rất tốt cho người ốm yếu, cao tuổi, sản phụ băng huyết, trẻ em suy dinh dưỡng. Ngày qua ngày, chim yến hàng (loài chim sống ở biển miền Trung và các đảo) miệt mài nhả dãi (nước bọt) thành những vòng tròn xoáy trôn ốc để xây nên những chiếc tổ xinh xắn mà nếu bị lấy đi, chim lại tiếp tục không nản làm lại tổ khác để duy trì nòi giống.


Tổ chim yến còn có tên dân dã là tai yến (vì tổ nom giống như tai người), còn trong y học cổ truyền và giao dịch kinh tế, nó được gọi là yến sào (yến: chim én, sào: tổ). Tổ yến được khai thác làm hai đợt. Đợt thứ nhất vào tháng 3 trước khi chim đẻ trứng. Đợt thứ hai vào tháng 7-8 sau khi chim non rời tổ, tự bay và kiếm mồi.

Chính việc khai thác hợp lý này đã tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho đàn chim phát triển (dưỡng chim). Tổ yến hình nôi tròn hoặc bầu dục, cong bán nguyệt, màu trắng xám, có khi màu hồng hoặc đỏ, to bằng nửa quả trứng vịt, dài khoảng 7 cm, rộng 5 cm, nặng độ 10 g. Đôi khi có những tổ to, dày, nặng khoảng 18-20 g mà người ta cho rằng đó là tổ do chim xây lần đầu, những lần sau làm lại tổ nhỏ dần và mỏng. Lại có nhận định là tổ to do chim trẻ làm và tổ nhỏ do chim già làm.

Tổ yến khai thác về được chải sạch chất bẩn, nhặt hết lông tơ, rồi phân thành nhiều loại như sau: Yến huyết có màu đỏ tươi, mép có viền trắng, được xếp vào loại thượng hạng. Loại yến này rất hiếm gặp, thường mỗi vụ thu hoạch chỉ được vài trăm tổ. Theo các nhà khoa học, tổ yến có màu đỏ là do vách đá nơi chim yến làm tổ có nhiều oxyde sắt, còn theo truyền thuyết dân gian thì do chim cố gắng hết sức để làm tổ nên bị ra máu.

Yến quang hay yến bạch là tổ làm lại lần thứ hai, to dày, màu trắng trong, nặng 10-12 g, là loại một. Yến thiên màu trắng đục, xanh hoặc vàng, nặng 9-10 g, loại hai. Yến địa màu xám, tím hoặc đen nhạt, nặng 6-7 g, loại ba (tổ của chim già). Ngoài ra, còn có yến bã trầu màu hồng, yến bài là tổ chưa làm xong hoặc bị vỡ, yến mao là tổ mới làm lần đầu, yến xiêm là tổ rất bẩn, dính đầy lông (ít được dùng).

Cách chế biến tổ yến: Ngâm tổ trong nước lã 3-4 giờ hoặc nước nóng 1/2-1 giờ, khi thấy các sợi dãi đã tã ra thì vớt lên (có thể xoa ít dầu lạc), nhặt hết lông chim, rác rưởi, rêu núi và các chất bẩn khác còn bám vào. Thay bằng nước lã, khỏa đều. Cứ thế rửa sạch nhiều lần, để ráo nước. Lúc này, sợi yến có màu trắng lục nhạt, nhỏ và dai giống như sợi miến. Tổ yến có hàm lượng protein khá cao (43-55%, nhiều hơn thịt, cá) và các acid amin rất cần thiết cho cơ thể con người, không thay thế được và như cystein, phenylalamin, tyrosin.... Nó cũng chứa đường glucose với hàm lượng cao; lượng mỡ thấp, và các vitamin B, C, E, PP; các muối natri, sắt, phosphor; các nguyên tố vi lượng. Về mặt thực phẩm, yến sào được liệt vào hàng “cao lương mỹ vị”, là một trong 8 món ăn nổi tiếng (bát trân) cùng với bào ngư, hải sâm, vây cá mập, đế chân voi, bàn tay gấu... Dùng riêng, yến sào sấy khô, tán bột mịn, uống mỗi ngày 6-12 g. Dùng liền 7-10 ngày. Dùng phối hợp, yến sào (được yến huyết càng tốt), tắc kè, tử hà sa (rau thai nhi), ngưu hoàng lượng bằng nhau, sấy khô, tán nhỏ, rây bột mịn, luyện với mật làm viên bằng hạt ngô. Ngày uống 20 viên chia làm 2 lần.

Có thể dùng yến sào dưới dạng món ăn - vị thuốc theo các phương cách sau: Yến thả: Sợi yến hấp cách thủy cho chín (không nấu trực tiếp với nước vì dễ bị nát và mất chất bổ) được xếp vào bát con, rải thịt gà xé lên trên, rồi chan nước luộc gà thật nóng. Thêm gia vị cho đủ ngọt, ăn làm một lần. Yến tần: Sợi yến nhồi vào bụng chim bồ câu đã làm thịt sạch cùng với ít gạo nếp, đậu xanh, mộc nhĩ hoặc nấm hương, gia vị. Hầm cách thủy cho chín nhừ. Ăn trong ngày. Chè yến: Sợi yến đã hấp cách thủy cho vào bát con. Đường kính nấu với nước đến sôi, bắc ra, cho lòng trắng trứng và vỏ trứng tán vụn để quyện lấy tạp chất. Lọc thật trong, rồi dội vào bát yến. Ăn khi chè còn ấm. Có người còn hấp sợi yến với đường phèn và ít sâm hoặc nước dừa. Trong dân gian, người ta dùng cả máu yến (yến huyết), phân yến (yến thỉ), thịt chim yến (yến nhục) và tổ yến trong đó có xác của chim yến non mới nở (sào nội yến tử). Phân chim yến 30 g (phơi khô, sao vàng, tán bột) trộn với tỏi (3 củ) giã nát, thêm hồ làm viên bằng hạt ngô. Mỗi lần uống 3 viên với nước ấm, chữa ngộ độc.

----------


## hantt.163

Đến với Nha Trang, mỗi du khách đều  không quên dành cho mình những cơ  hội thưởng thức các món ẩm thực độc  đáo tại đây và nằm hàng giờ trên bãi  biển xinh đẹp. Bên cạnh đó, một  nhu cầu mà không ít du khách quan tâm  đó là tìm kiếm những món quà lưu  niệm đặc trưng của mỗi vùng miền mà  mình đặt chân tới. Và đây là một số  địa chỉ sẽ giúp du khách tìm được  những món đồ ưng ý nhất:

*1.    Chợ Đầm Nha Trang*
Một khu chợ đông vui, lại có một công trình kiến trúc đẹp, khá độc đáo ở   trung tâm chợ như chợ Đầm Nha Trang rất đáng được du khách bốn phương   biết đến trước khi chia tay, tạm biệt thành phố biển xinh đẹp, mến  khách  này.

Gọi tên chợ Đầm vì chỗ đất dựng chợ ngày nay trước kia vốn là một cái   đầm từ cửa sông Cái ăn sâu vào đất liền, phía dưới Hà Ra. Đầm rộng   khoảng hơn 7 ha, hai bên bờ đầm là nhà ở của nhân dân, hầu hết là dân   nghèo với những ngôi nhà lụp xụp, chen chúc nhau.
Chợ Đầm là chợ trung tâm của thành phố biển Nha Trang, là một công trình   kiến trúc đẹp, độc đáo. Đây là chợ lớn nhất và cũng là biểu tượng   thương mại của thành phố biển này. Đây là trung tâm thương mại mua sắm   và cũng là điểm tham quan du lịch.

Tổng số kiôt, lô sạp, quầy, tủ, xe: trên 1.500 hộ (không tính trên 500   hộ mua bán nhỏ linh tinh). Ngành hàng kinh doanh: 45 ngành hàng. Trung   tâm mua bán đủ các loại hàng hoá địa phương, trong nước, hàng nước   ngoài. Cho thuê địa điểm để quảng cáo hàng hoá.  

Chợ hiện nay bán rất nhiều sản phẩm gia dụng lẫn những mặt hàng lưu   niệm, hải sản ..v..v. rất phong phú. Ngay tại cửa ra vào, bãi đậu xe là   tơi khu vực chợ, tại các cánh cung bọc 2 bên chợ là bán hải sản, khô,   nem nướng và các mặt hàng lưu niệm. Trung tâm chợ bán các mặt hàng thiết   yếu.

Địa chỉ: 09 Chung cư B - Chợ Đầm - Nha Trang.
Điện thoại Ban Quản lý chợ: (84-58) 822560/ 812352/ 812388

*2.    Trung tâm nghệ thuật và thủ công truyền thống XQ Nha Trang*
Trung Tâm Nghệ Thuật Và Thủ Công Truyền Thống của người phụ nữ XQ Nha   Trang chuyên sáng tác các loại tranh thêu tay – một nghệ thuật thủ công   cổ truyền của dân tộc Việt theo đề tài: " Về một quê hương, về một đời   người và thành phố được sinh ra bởi những huyền thoại biển”. Ở đây có   khu vực dành cho du khách tham quan như phòng thẩm mỹ học truyền thống,   không gian sáng tạo của nghệ nhân XQ.

*Với các khu vực dành cho khách tham quan:*
- Vườn thơ nghệ nhân: Phòng trưng bày số 1
- Phòng thẩm mỹ học truyền thống: Phòng trưng bày số 2
- Không gian sáng tạo và làm việc của nghệ nhân XQ: Phòng thờ Ðức Tổ nghề thêu
- Tranh thêu tay trên lụa là món quà quý giá đậm đà tình nghĩa quê hương   và cũng là mặt hàng tranh trí nội thất cao cấp cổ truyền của dân tộc   Việt Nam

Các yêu cầu của quý khách là mối quan tâm lớn nhất của Trung Tâm Nghệ   Thuật XQ Nha Trang chúng tôi. Nghệ thuật cổ truyền của dân tộc Viêt Nam   sẽ mang đến niềm vui và hạnh phúc cho quý khách và gia đình.

Add: 64 Trần Phú, Nha Trang .
Tel: 058.826879
Email: xqnhatrang@dng.vnn.vn

*3.    Cửa hàng tranh hoa vải nghệ thuật Kim Tố*
Từ chất liệu vải và vật liệu giản dị, nghệ nhân Kim Tố đã cho ra đời sản   phẩm tranh hoa tươi tắn và sống động. Những bông hoa vải nhờ những bàn   tay khéo léo, tỷ mỷ và công phu đã trở thành những nhành hoa như thật.   Đến đây, bạn như lạc vào thế giới loài hoa muôn màu muôn sắc.

Mỗi bức tranh là một loài hoa khác nhau được thể hiện một cách chi tiết và cẩn thận bằng các vật liệu vải hồ.
Đặc biệt, yếu tố nghệ thuật của mỗi bức tranh hoa là kỹ thuật tạo dáng   hoa-lá-cành hài hòa; và khi ngắm nhìn chúng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận đó là hoa   của không gian ba chiều, không bị thô cứng trên một bề mặt phẳng.
Tranh hoa vải Kim Tố luôn mang hơi thở tươi trẻ của cuộc sống nhờ sự   sống động của những cánh bướm cành hoa. Hơn thế nữa, tranh hoa vải nghệ   thuật Kim Tố là cả tâm hồn của người nghệ sỹ yêu hoa.

Địa chỉ : 80 Sinh Trung – Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (84-58)823222

*4.    Cửa hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ*
Đến Nha Trang khách có thể tìm mua các loại khô, đặc sản bánh xoài, hay   các mặt hàng thủ công mĩ nghệ được làm từ các loại vỏ sò, ốc… Vậy mua   những mặt hàng này ở đâu?

*Cửa hàng đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ Trâm Anh * 
Nằm ngay tại trung tâm thành phố biển Nha Trang chỉ cách bờ biển 300m,   cửa hàng đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ Trâm Anh chuyên sản xuất, gia công và bán đủ loại   đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ cao cấp được làm trên gỗ tốt và gốc cây tự nhiên. Các  mặt  hàng gồm : Tượng gỗ ; Gốc cây tự nhiên nghệ thuật; đồ thủ công mỹ  nghệ  bằng gỗ; đá cảnh. 

Địa chỉ : 23 Lê Thánh Tôn, TP Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (84-58)524658
*
Cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Hoa Champa*
Chuyên doanh: Gốm Bàu Trúc và các mặt  hàng lưu niệm thủ công mỹ nghệ.  

Gốm Bàu Trúc là sản phẩm độc đáo của các nghệ nhân Chămpa với phương   thức sản xuất gốm còn ở dạng cổ xưa và nguyên thuỷ. Tiềm ẩn trong mỗi   sản phẩm là vẻ lung linh của truyền thống văn hoá Chàm cổ. Mỗi một sản   phẩm gốm tồn tại như một minh chứng cho sự phong phú và đa dạng của một   nền văn hoá lâu đời.

*Shop Hoa Champa:* Là một địa chỉ tin cậy cung cấp các sản phẩm Bàu trúc chính thống và các sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ độc đáo khác.
Giá cả hợp lý, phục vụ chu đáo, tận tình.  

Địa chỉ: 17 B9 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang, Việt Nam.
Điện thoại: (84-58) 816843
E-mail: thai17@dng.vnn.vn

*Cửa hàng mỹ nghệ Ngọc Bích*
Địa chỉ : 12 Trần Phú, Vĩnh Nguyên, TP Nha Trang
Điện thoại : (058) 590066

*Cửa hàng Mỹ Nghệ*
Địa chỉ: 22B Trần Phú - Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 822528 

*Cửa hàng Mỹ Nghệ thuộc Công ty Du lịch Khánh Hoà*
Địa chỉ: Đối diện 22 đường Trần Phú, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 822528

*5.    Apsara Handmade Shop*
Chuyên kinh doanh các mặt hàng thời trang thủ công , với nhiều mẫu mã   đẹp, độc đáo. Chắc chắn luôn làm hài lòng khách hàng. Thời trang   handmade đang ngày càng thu hút không chỉ với du khách nước ngoài mà còn   được rất nhiều người Việt Nam ưa chuộng.
Những sản phẩm này được làm một cách công phu bởi các người thợ thủ công   tại các làng nghề truyền thống. Nó mang một vẻ đẹp độc đáo mà không  sản  phẩm nào có thể có được. 

Apsara  shop chuyên trong các sản phẩm giày dép, túi xách, trang sức,   phụ kiện thủ công với kiểu dáng, màu sắc, kích cỡ đa dạng, đẹp, lạ mắt.   Đến với chúng tôi chắc chắn bạn sẽ có một sản phẩm ưng ý cho bản thân   hay để làm quà cho người thân yêu của mình.

Địa chỉ: 7G2, Hùng Vương, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Tel:       058 3525492  - 0914615482

*8. Chợ xóm mới*
Chợ Xóm Mới nằm giữa nội ô thành phố Nha Trang với khoảng 1.150 tiểu   thương chuyên doanh các mặt hàng thực phẩm tươi sống, bách hoá gia dụng,   lương thực và thực phẩm công nghệ. 

Đặc biệt, ngành hàng ăn uống của Chợ khá nổi tiếng với các món ăn bình   dân ngon, hợp vệ sinh, giá cả hợp lý và ngành hàng thuỷ sản rất phong   phú, tươi ngon với các loại cá, tôm, mực,sò… được đánh bắt hoặc nuôi   trồng tại Khánh Hoà.
Chợ Xóm Mới được hình thành tại Nha Trang từ những năm 1960; khá nổi   tiếng về các mặt hàng tươi sống và hải sản khô các loại, về giá cả phải   chăng, cung cách tiếp khách văn minh, lịch sự và hiếu khách.

Chợ vừa được xây dựng lại, tạo nên sự khang trang, sạch đẹp, ngăn nắp   cho hơn 1.200 lô, sạp kinh doanh của 16 ngành hàng khác nhau nên ngày   càng thu hút dân cư nội ô cũng như du khách đến tham quan và mua sắm.

+Tọa lạc giữa nội ô thành phố Nha Trang.
+Ðường đến chợ thuận tiện; có nơi đậu (đỗ) cho mọi loại xe.
+Có bán đủ các mặt hàng đặc sản của thành phố Nha Trang và miền Trung cùng bách hóa gia dụng.
+Giá phải chăng – Tiếp đãi ân cần.
+Dịch vụ ăn uống ngon, rẻ, hợp vệ sinh, ở nơi thoáng mát.
+Có nơi làm tóc, làm móng tay, trang điểm, may đo, sữa chữa y phục.

Quý khách đến chợ Xóm Mới; Nha Trang sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu sinh hoạt đời   sống của phố thị miền Trung và mua sắm những đặc sản của Thành Phố Biển   với chất lượng cao nhất và giá cả hợp lý nhất.

D/c :49 Ngô gia Tự, Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 515364/ 510262/ 510261

----------


## hangnt

Đi NT nếu mua hải sản về làm quà thì nên mua theo mùa, mùa con gì mua con đó sẽ ngon và rẻ hơn.
Nha Trang thường nổi tiếng với các đặc sản như:
- Mực một nắng: số zách là mực câu ( hỏi ng bán mực câu ), mực lựa con dày, to vừa tay, trắng. 
- Tôm khô, cá thu phơi khô: đem về kho, chiên, nấu canh ngon lắm nhé! 
- Mực rim me, cá cơm mồm ( một loại cá cơm bé tí tí cho vào miệng ăn luôn cả con ), cá bò da tẩm ...
- Nước mắm 584, nên mua loại chai bạc chiết mặn ( loại bỏ muối ), hàm lượng đạm cao, theo oánh giá của mình là thơm ngon.
- bánh xoài ( cái nỳ nên mua người quen cho an toàn ), hiện đang là mùa xoài nên bánh rất ngon nhé!
- nem chua Ninh Hoà; nem chua, chả lụa Diên Khánh ( mua ở đường Thống Nhất, gần trạm Thông Tin, có cụ bà bán nem chả cuốn rất ngon, ăn ròi hỏi mua làm quà lun nha ).
- Tổ Yến sào ( tuyệt đối ko mua ngoài, chỉ mua hàng tại cty Yến Sào ). Đây là hàng giá trị cao nên thật giả khó lường. Yến nuôi ngoài đảo, uống nguồn nước thiên nhiên nên chất lượng theo nhìu người nói là vượt trội.

Hải sản Nên mua ở đường Tháp Bà ( quầy Hồng đối diện tiệm vàng Kim Chung ), Hoặc mua ở chợ Xóm Mới đường Ngô Gia Tự. Thường mấy chỗ này bán rất hiếm khi giảm giá hoặc ko giảm luôn.

----------

